# Be Aware of Scam Artist



## OldG57 (Oct 16, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...0e2e1d41e38_story.html?utm_term=.45adcc1c7702

I read this article yesterday and was compelled to share this with everyone. There are so many scammers out here that take advantage of seniors. The Equifax breach just made it worst. Let me share a few rules of mine before someone get's too close to my coins:

If I answer the phone and say "Hello" twice with no response I HANG UP!
If I answer the phone and say "Hello" and someone response with a company name I don't know, I HANG UP!
If I get an email from Africa that I'm a long lost descendent and have been inherited 3 million dollars and I just need to send them my bank account info. I DELETE THE EMAIL!
If someone knocks on my door, and I answer and they introduce themselves as a salesperson I say "DID YOU READ THE SIGN! NO SOLICITATION!
There are so many stories out there about how seniors have been taken for their savings or hard earned benefits. Please pass this on so that others can be aware!


OldG57


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2017)

Another one that is spreading.....when you answer the phone, and the caller asks " is this (your name).....DON'T answer "Yes".  Your voice is being recorded, and can be used to approve purchases in your name.  Best bet....have caller ID on your phone, and don't answer numbers you don't recognize.


----------



## OldG57 (Oct 16, 2017)

Good advice Don. I do that too!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 16, 2017)

Better yet, I check caller I.D. and don't answer the phone if it isn't someone I know. They don't persist when you don't answer.

An IT guy told me never to open an email from someone I don't know or if it looks questionable in any way. He said I could save myself a lot of heartache that way, and I have. I'm careful when it's someone I know because it might be a compromised account. If I get an unexpected email from someone who is unlikely to contact me, I don't open it.

I have a courtyard with a locked gate. No solicitors.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 16, 2017)

Some people live in a state of terror.  I didn't get telephone because I plan to sit in fear when it rings.

Saying "Yes" can now be used as a credit card?  No it can't.

Paypal account names and pass words are offered for sale all of the time.  There's an entire industry devoted to financial fraud.  It costs banks a lot of money, but the consumer in protected by civil law.

I still remember a telephone solicitation call that subsequently saved me several thousand dollars in long distance charges.


----------



## YesSir (Dec 23, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Better yet, I check caller I.D. and don't answer the phone if it isn't someone I know. They don't persist when you don't answer.
> 
> An IT guy told me never to open an email from someone I don't know or if it looks questionable in any way. He said I could save myself a lot of heartache that way, and I have. I'm careful when it's someone I know because it might be a compromised account. If I get an unexpected email from someone who is unlikely to contact me, I don't open it.
> 
> I have a courtyard with a locked gate. No solicitors.



The most under reported threat is an email from someone you know !  Most viruses seek out your contacts list.  Like any real human virus, the digital kind likes to replicate itself.  The best way to do that is find your contacts list and send itself to every contact on the list.  Then, when someone you know gets an email from you, with some catchy click-bait phrase like "check out my new pictures" they feel much more comfortable opening it, and, clicking on the attachment.  Bingo... replicated !  Then it finds your contacts contact list and the process begins again.  So... never open an attachment - even from someone you know, unless you are expecting it, or have contacted them first before opening it.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2017)

If I answer the phone and the caller asks if that’s Mrs G ..I say no sorry that’s my mother and she’s at bingo right now 
then I hang up ..

I’m almost 72 I don’t have a mother :laugh:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 23, 2017)

Simply do not answer the phone if the call is from a number you don't recognize.

Caller I.D. is essential in this day and age.  On a cell phone it's automatic.

Then block the call on your phone.

If you pick up the phone and even if you don't answer, they know someone is home.  If you stay on the line and they hear voices in the background like another person or a dog, they also have more information.
For further information send me $19.95 and I will tell you how to avoid those calls.:anyone:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Another one that is spreading.....when you answer the phone, and the caller asks " is this (your name).....DON'T answer "Yes".  Your voice is being recorded, and can be used to approve purchases in your name.  Best bet....have caller ID on your phone, and don't answer numbers you don't recognize.


Great advice Don!




Camper6 said:


> Simply do not answer the phone if the call is from a number you don't recognize.





Camper6 said:


> Caller I.D. is essential in this day and age. On a cell phone it's automatic.
> 
> Then block the call on your phone.
> 
> ...



LOL Camper!  My check for your $19.95 is "in the mail".  My cell phone says Scam Likely for those calls. Interesting enough, I was in the process of setting up an appointment with Home Depot for a refacing estimate. Whenever they'd call (not the local store number) it would say Nuisance Likely instead of Scam Likely.  I've blocked calls from companies but they just call again from another extension so it shows up as a new number.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 26, 2017)

I received a call about a week ago.  My caller told me that my computer was in danger.  I told him that I wasn't interested. Neither he nor anyone else called back.


----------

